# How hard is it to find .45 GAP



## jimmy310 (Feb 26, 2008)

I found a new glock g37 for a bit over $400. How hard would it be to find this ammo and what does the average grade ammo go for (box of 50)?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've seen a few boxs of ammo at Sportsman's Warehouse but don't remember what the prices were. I kind of think the GAP will always be a hard find were ammo is concerned. I get the feeling that it will slowly fade away. Most likely your best sources for ammo will be to buy on line from places like Midway or their like.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Do a search for Ammo for more

http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm $350/1000 FMJ

http://ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php?cName=45-gap-fmj-ammo $250/500 FMJ $1.10 per round JHP


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most local shops might have a box but no bulk. :smt1099


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Am I getting the impression that there are a lot of people that dont like this weapon. I bought one todayand am taking it out tonight for a first shooting. I hope I like it


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

You'll be fine. It's still in it's "baby" phase for a while now. I love the grip on them.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Save all your spent cases and you can reload them. They reload with standard .45 dies. Good luck.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

It is very hard to find in this part of north central Florida. Not a very popular caliber around here. I think the Georgia State Patrol carries it as a standard issue in their service pistols (Glock). There is probably alot in GA. The prices I have seen are about the same as .45 ACP.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Not very easy to find around here at all, and it's quite a bit more expensive when I have actually seen it.

-Jeff-


----------



## leftseat (Aug 8, 2008)

It is pretty hard to find in the Dallas area. This kept me from buying a Glock 
G38.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

BigMatt said:


> Am I getting the impression that there are a lot of people that dont like this weapon. I bought one todayand am taking it out tonight for a first shooting. I hope I like it


It;s a great concept,kinda slim things down a little.I think it;s here to stay.The single stacks aren't comfortable,to short for me.Time will tell.


----------

